# would you buy this?



## cartolio (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello my name is Carter and I am a designer and inventor, and founder of 
Cr18 designs. I have just finished a 3D model of a new kind of doorstop called the Door Slipper and am working on prototypes, and was looking for opinions on it. I have attached a 3D model of it. Some advantages of it 
is it takes less then 30 seconds to install! You also don't have to find all the necessary tools to drill holes into your wall. It will also be made out of clear plastic so it is not noticeable. 
Here are some questions 

1. would you put this on your door and if not why?

2. is there any design flaws? what are they 

3. is this a good elevator pitch?

4. Any more name ideas?
Thanks!

-Carter Russolio

Founder of Cr18 Designs


----------



## cartolio (Oct 30, 2014)

Is this post too long? I am looking opinions not customers.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 30, 2014)

cartolio said:


> Is this post too long? I am looking opinions not customers.



Perhaps a photo on where it is placed when it is used and what problem that you have solved with this.


----------



## beachguy005 (Oct 30, 2014)

So if you slip it under the door what prevents it from sliding when the door wants to close?  If it's made out of clear plastic, while it may be less noticeable under the door but what do you do with it when not in use.
As an aside.....the best door stop is the magnetic type.  One piece on the door, one piece on the baseboard. You have to screw them on but you do it once then all you do open the door.  No bending over.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 31, 2014)

Carter

Most of the doors I have don&#8217;t have enough room below them to use this. 

Would I buy it? No

Could I see myself getting a box of 6 of them for a Christmas gift from my sister because she saw them on QVC? Yes

I am an amateur inventor also and hold a few patents. Can you tell us if you have a patent yet? I am very supportive of people trying to be inventive. As for your elevator pitch I would give you a D. You only get one chance to make a first impression if you are serious about this you need to wow the people you show it to.


----------



## cartolio (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks Bud14615 for replying!
The plastic on the bottom of the door is VERY thin (I've done the measurements) so it won't touch the door. And it sounds like my elevator pitch was no good, what can I do to improve it? This is meant to be permanent and as a replacement of a traditional doorstop because it is much easier to install and looks better.

Thanks!

-Carter


----------



## cartolio (Nov 2, 2014)

When I posted my first post I might have used the word doorstop wrong but what I meant by that is when you open the door instead of the handle denting your door this piece on the door protects it. It doesn't hold it in place.

Thanks!

-Carter


----------



## zannej (Nov 2, 2014)

Cartolio, I have a few questions and comments, but first I will try to answer your questions.
1. I don't know. It would depend on whether or not I had a door that could really use it. On an exterior door, probably "no" because it might interfere and in some cases, I have issues with my doors dragging on the floor because the floor is not level, so any additional thing that might catch on the floor can be problematic. For interior doors, I think it could be a "yes" as there are a few places in my home where I could use something like this where I don't want to have an ugly stopper on the wall and my interior doors are flimsy hollow core so it would not be easy to screw something on that wouldn't just punch a hole in the door.
2. Yes, it doesn't look like it has any means to stay on the door without sliding or moving around, from the 3D model, the bottom is far too thick, and it would be rather unsightly to go up that far on both sides of the door. You may want to consider rust-proof metal versions as well as plastic for people who don't like plastic.
3. I am guessing the term "elevator pitch" is to elevate interest in the potential product? If so, its ok, but I've not seen many professional pitches to really be able to judge. I think you would need to make sure your grammar was correct. For instance, question 2 should have read "Are there any design flaws". You should perhaps incorporate more details about the product, what its made of, how it fits together, what benefits it would have over other stoppers, etc.
4. I'm not sure on names. I'm pretty terrible at coming up with names for things. Slip-on-stopper? Clip-on-Stopper? Easy-door-stop?

Now, on to the questions:
1. What are the dimensions of this stopper?
2. Is it adjustable to fit different door sizes, or would people need to get a specific one for a specific depth door?
3. How far out does the stopper extend from the door?
4. Do you have more details about the rod that comes out with the stopper? Is it a spring that can bend? (from the picture it looks like a solid rod, and I would think that might work like a ramming rod)
5. What makes this a better choice than one of those little rubber things you can stick on your wall to catch the doorknob?
6. Will this come in different colors/finishes?
7. What will make this stay in place (as beachguy asked)?

some comments:
1. It would be nice to see a picture of this as placed on a door to show how large it is in comparison tot he door and if it would interfere the the look or design of a door.
2. I'm not sure people would like to have something that is visible on both sides of the door-- especially if they have a nice-looking door. 
3. Maybe there would be a way to make it not go up as high on the other side of the door but have the other side at a slight angle so it sort of clamps down on the door but has something to prevent it from damaging the finish.. Kind of like some plastic binder clips... 






I did a couple of very rough sketches.









So, there could be a tiny little lip that you could fit your thumb on to pull it back to make it loose so you could pull it off but when the lip is not pulled on it would exert enough pressure on the door to hold it in place without sliding. It would be low profile so it wouldn't be as obvious on the exterior part of the door.
Another method of holding it on to the door would be to put magnets strong enough to pull at each other to hold it on. But that might have issues with doors of different densities. If you made the lip large enough that someone could hook their toes on to it, they could conceivably put their toes on it and exert a little pressure to be able to slide it with their foot to remove it when they want to take it off (this would be done when the door is open).
4. The plastic would have to be strong enough to not break easily.

And I just got interrupted and now can't remember my other thoughts. But, those are just some things to think about.

One additional thing is that you should check the site that lists patents for things and make sure that this idea is not already taken.

Edit: You might have to make both sides have the little part that pinches near the bottom to keep it from sliding, but I don't know. Its something you would have to play with as a prototype.


----------



## cartolio (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi zannej,

Thanks for the reply, it was a pleasure reading!
Thank you for answering my questions, it helps me understand my customer better which is helpful. And I am going to look into your idea.
I have answers to all of your questions and comments, they are right below:

Q:What are the dimensions of this stopper?
A: In the file attachment below it shows all the measurements

Q: Is it adjustable to fit different door sizes, or would people need to get a specific one for a specific depth door?
A: It is meant for a standard sized door, but since i will be using 3D printers to manufacture it I 
bet I can change the measurements pretty easily for a custom order.

Q: How far out does the stopper extend from the door?
A: See my answer to your 1st question

A: Do you have more details about the rod that comes out with the stopper? Is it a spring that can bend? (from the picture it looks like a solid rod, and I would think that might work like a ramming rod)
A: It will be a solid piece of ABS plastic

Q: What makes this a better choice than one of those little rubber things you can stick on your wall to catch the doorknob? 
A: that sticks out of the wall and (I think) it doesn't look nice.

Q: Will this come in different colors/finishes?
A: Yes, but the default will be clear

Q: What will make this stay in place (as beachguy asked)?
A: the pressure of the sides of the doorstop on the door will keep it in place.

Q: It would be nice to see a picture of this as placed on a door to show how large it is in comparison to the door and if it would interfere the the look or design of a door.
A: Once I get a prototype I will post that for sure.

Q: I'm not sure people would like to have something that is visible on both sides of the door-- especially if they have a nice-looking door. 
A: Since there is the option of it being clear it will not be very noticeable

Thanks!

-Carter
Founder of Cr18 Designs


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 2, 2014)

No one mass produces such a product on a 3D printer. As of today anyway. To be marketable you need hard tooling and maybe a ten cavity mold and a place to manufacture. You then need a distribution chain and marketing. 

I think if I was going to go into this business I might design one a little different. The conventional ones screw into the base board. I agree I don't care for that. Mine will have a wide base flange with a peel and stick very strong glue pad. In my design it can be stuck to the door or the base board and if on the door can't be seen from other side and no issue with anything below door. Will use less plastic and all stresses will be compressive. I will partner with 3M and use their distribution chain and reputation for bonding. I might just have to make a trip to the shark tank now. I could use a partner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2014)

A few things....

Why not made out of a metal? Might last longer and can get thinner. 

What about having it on top of the door?

Just thoughts!

I can't recall the last time I thought I might need a product like this but now days anything sells.


----------



## cartolio (Nov 2, 2014)

I like your idea very much. And if your asking me if I want to be your partner I would love to! Of course we will need to talk about this a lot more.
My only concern is what kind of adhesive would you use?

Thanks!

-Carter


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 3, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-kfbTZ9xDo[/ame]

I&#8217;m out.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 3, 2014)

The biggest customer base is new consruction who will be happy with staying with one they can by for a buck fifty and there are likely 20 types on the market now, and I don't see the problem that is being solved here that people would want to change from what they have.


----------



## beachguy005 (Nov 3, 2014)

So I'm assuming that you install it on the door and leave it?   I would think it will potentially bind and jamb on any door threshold.  Honestly, I don't get it.  I think you're trying to design something based on a perceived need without looking at what's on the market that's actually better.
For a buck and some change you can get a rubber tipped, spring coil stopper that just screws into the baseboard.  I have them behind all my interior doors and have no problems with knobs hitting the wall. They flex if needed and you don't even notice them.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 3, 2014)

nealtw said:


> The biggest customer base is new consruction who will be happy with staying with one they can by for a buck fifty and there are likely 20 types on the market now, and I don't see the problem that is being solved here that people would want to change from what they have.


 

I actually have bought 3 of the buck fifty ones for the same door in the last year and I keep finding half of it on the floor and the other half in the wall.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2014)

Mine were installed before I bought my house in 07 and I haven't had to touch them at all.

I think it would be neater to have a hinge with something built in. I know they have a type that goes on the hinge pin but a hinge itself with a built in stop that matches would be neat.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 3, 2014)

They used to have the type and still do I would think that were a tapered spring with a rubber tip. Those were great if you hit them with the sweeper they bent over and didn&#8217;t snap off like the ones I keep buying because they look good. The ones on the hinges are good and the rubber balls you stick on the wall are great but look more like office stuff. I wonder if the guy in the vid&#8217;s are taking off.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 3, 2014)

The type for the hinge are great they are made to break before you pull the door of the hinges unless you buy the heavyer ones and then the the hinges get pulled. It is the spring ones for me too.


----------



## zannej (Nov 3, 2014)

The rod of the stopper needs to have some flex to it or else it can potentially break off or it can damage the wall if there is no baseboard. I thought about it going over the top as well, but the concern there is that if someone has something on the wall up high, it might get hit. If someone leaves that space clear, then its ok, but you'd have to refer back to the first bit about having it still damage the wall with enough force if the rod doesn't have flex. If someone has a hollow core door, it might also end up damaging the door.

Bud's peel and stick idea is cool. I was actually thinking last night about those "command" removable stick things where you put it on the wall and when you want to remove it, you pull up on something to make it detach, so you can remove it when you want. I hope that is making sense.

Also, just because it fits around the door, doesn't mean that will hold it in place. It could still potentially slide down or slide to the side. The surface texture of the door might affect it. Hence you would need some mechanism to hold it in place firmly.


----------



## cartolio (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
Thank you all for contributing to this post, it was a pleasure reading all of the posts. But if you look at bud's last post there has been something better made than this product. 

Thanks!

-Carter


----------



## cartolio (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm sorry it wasn't buds last post. It was the video at the top of the page.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 4, 2014)

The hardest part of invention and taking an invention to the next level is trying to prove your invention not worthy or has already been invented. In the old day I person could expect to spend between 5K and 10K  getting a patent. Today it is sometimes only 15 minutes on line to find out it has already been done or done better. You have to search as hard as you can to disprove your idea, something that&#8217;s counter to what you want to find. You do not have to have a total claim to an invention though many patents are only improvements to what someone else has patented. I didn&#8217;t search out the patent on the guy I posted the vid from. His patent may have what they call broad claims and be something that would be impossible to get around or he may have the most minor claim something like the material it&#8217;s made from or the shape or look of it and anyone can come along and change it just a little and he has no protection. Add to that if he had a US patent on it that did have wide claims, someone in China will start copying it and it will cost you millions to get them shut down even if you ever do. 

They always give young people these assignments in college to work thru an invention and they never really teach them what it&#8217;s like in the real world. It is nothing like it was in the late 1800&#8217;s 

There still is a lot of inventing to be done and a lot of money to be made setbacks are actually a good teacher.


----------



## zannej (Nov 4, 2014)

Aww. Maybe you'll come up with something else, carter. Its important to note that minor changes of existing patents can be deemed different enough for your own patent. I suppose it depends on just how different though. It looks like the stopper the stick-on stopper the guy used had a solid rod. Are there stick-on ones with a spring rod?

Don't give up on finding something to invent. I hope we will still hear from you.

I mean, maybe you can design a doorstopper that not only fits at the bottom of the door sort of like you designed but also doubles as an air block. You know how some people put a strip all along the bottom of their door to block cold/warm air from entering leaving? Maybe if you could combine that with a stopper and have the strip fit all along the bottom and also have the doorstop. Then you could do a piece that goes all the way across and could look sort of like a kickplate on some doors. Or something like that.


----------



## frodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I am  stuck on elevator pitch ?    sales pitch ?  elevator goes up and down,  i am missing something.
   my answer is no,  i use the little spring kind that screw into the base board or the door

my exterior doors have a weather strip on them,  this would interfere


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 5, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elevator_pitch

The Utube vid I posted was a great elevator pitch IMO the OP I didn&#8217;t give high marks to on his. The idea is we get on an elevator and the CEO of a company says pitch me. If you haven&#8217;t convinced him by the time he gets off you are done.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 5, 2014)

frodo said:


> I am  stuck on elevator pitch ?    sales pitch ?  elevator goes up and down,  i am missing something.
> my answer is no,  i use the little spring kind that screw into the base board or the door
> 
> my exterior doors have a weather strip on them,  this would interfere



elevator pitch = 90 degrees:


----------



## cartolio (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

After I posted this about a week ago it seemed to gain popularity and I thought everyone had a good opinion, so I was thinking that if I need some feedback on other (potential) products do you want me to post this on this thread, or should I start a new one on reddit? (If I need feedback again) If I do I will post a link to it.

Thanks! 

-Carter


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2014)

Go ahead and post it here. If like to see your ideas.


----------

